# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Singapore - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Singapore

## thietht

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *mua gì làm quà khi đi* *du lịch Singapore* cho người thân, bạn bè. _Didau.org_ xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Singapore*.

*Trung tâm thủ công mỹ nghệ Singapore*

Khách du lịch khi tới thăm Singapore thường lựa chọn một số loại mặt hàng lưu niệm phổ biến như móc khóa hình tượng Sư tử biển Merlion, dầu gió Tiger balm hoặc các loại áo thun có in dòng chữ “Singapore is a fine city”...mà không biết rằng Singapore còn có rất nhiều món quà lưu niệm độc đáo, đặc sắc, đảm bảo sẽ làm bạn nhớ mãi khi trở về nhé.





Hãy cùng Didau ghé qua Trung Tâm Thủ Công Mỹ Nghệ Singapore (Singapore Handicraft Centre) cao 5 tầng với các cửa hàng nhỏ nằm ngay trung tâm của Khu Chinatown để mua các món đồ chạm ngọc bích, tượng bằng đồng và tị yên hồ cổ (snuff bottles). Hoặc ghé thăm The Heritage Shop và lựa chọn các món cổ vật như hộp đựng đồ ăn Peranakan, các biển quảng cáo cũ và tấm lót bàn ăn làm từ các viên gạch cổ Peranakan.





Nếu như đang tìm kiếm những đồ gỗ Trung Quốc tinh xảo, quà lưu niệm độc đáo hoặc thảm lụa dệt thủ công, bạn có thể tìm thấy nhiều hơn thế nữa tại Trung tâm thủ công mỹ nghệ Singapore (Singapore Handicraft Center) ở Chinatown Point. Các cửa hàng tại đây không chỉ bán các đồ tạo tác, đồ gỗ và đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ nguyên bản của Trung Quốc mà còn có cả những chiếc dù bằng tre, tranh vẽ, đồ điêu khắc trên gỗ và các nhạc cụ truyền thống Trung Quốc. Thậm chí bạn sẽ có thể tìm thấy những chiếc mũ cát, áo sơ mi và đồ lót bằng lụa.





Mỹ phẩm là một đặc điểm hấp dẫn khác tại đây với nước hoa, đồ trang điểm, những sản phẩm làm đẹp cùng rất nhiều các trung tâm thẩm mỹ sang trọng và lịch sự xung quanh. Chắc chắn rằng bạn có thể tìm thấy vô số món hàng giá rẻ tại Trung tâm thủ công mỹ nghệ Singapore. Chỉ cần kiên nhẫn và chuẩn bị thời gian để săn lùng đúng món hàng bạn cần nhé.

*Thông tin cần thiết*

*Giờ mở cửa*
♦Thứ Hai đến thứ Bảy 8h sáng - 7h tối 

*Chủ đề* 
♦Đồ cổ & Nghệ thuật, Đồ điện tử, Đồ đạc gia đình, Âm nhạc, Đồ lưu niệm, Sách, Đồ độc 

*Đặc điểm* 
♦Giá rẻ, Đặc trưng địa phương 

*Địa chỉ*
►133 New Bridge Rd Singapore 059413
►Phone(65) 6536 2846

*Ngoài ra*, ở Singapore có các cửa hàng và trung tâm mua sắm phân chia theo từng thể loại hàng hóa dành cho các sở thích mua sắm riêng biệt. Theo cách này, bạn sẽ dễ dàng biết ngay nơi mình cần đến khi muốn tìm một món hàng cụ thể nào đó. Ví dụ đối với máy tính hoặc hàng điện tử, bạn sẽ tìm thấy đủ loại mặt hàng ở Sim Lim Square hoặc Funan Digital Mall. Nếu muốn chọn cho mình một cuốn sách hay, bạn có thể ghé thăm nhiều hiệu sách như Borders hay Kinokuniya.


Điều đáng ngạc nhiên là mỗi trung tâm đều đem lại những trải nghiệm mua sắm độc đáo, và tạo cơ hội cho bạn thỏa thích dạo quanh kiếm tìm bất cứ thứ gì bạn muốn. Đừng quên dành thời gian ghé thăm các trung tâm thương mại nổi tiếng tại Singapore như Ngee Ann City, ION Orchard và VivoCity .


Để tìm hiểu xu hướng thời trang mới nhất, bạn có thể tới các trung tâm mua sắm dọc Đại lộ Orchard – khu trung tâm mua sắm chính của Singapore. Nhưng nếu bạn yêu thích các món đồ lưu niệm hay thủ công đậm chất văn hóa, khu Kampong Glam, Khu Tiểu Ấn và Chinatown là những địa điểm lý tưởng cho bạn lựa chọn. Ở đây bạn có thể tìm thấy các sản phẩm đặc trưng của từng dân tộc, trang sức, quần áo vải vóc, đồ cổ và nhiều hàng hóa khác vô cùng đa dạng.
Giờ mua sắm


Một số cửa hàng bách hóa và một vài cửa hiệu nhỏ hơn mở cửa hàng ngày từ 10g đến khoảng 21g, hoặc thậm chí đến 10 tiếng. Trung tâm mua sắm Mustafa ở khu Tiểu Ấn là cửa hàng bách hóa duy nhất ở Singapore mở cửa 24 giờ mỗi ngày.
Giá cả và mặc cả


Những tờ báo địa phương thường đưa tin rất nhanh về tình hình giá cả và những chương trình khuyến mãi mới nhất. Bạn có thể dành chút ít thời gian để đọc lướt và so sánh giá cả trước khi mua hàng.


Ở các cửa hàng bách hóa, tất cả các món hàng đều có bảng niêm yết giá với giá cố định. Nhiều cửa hàng bán lẻ nhỏ cũng niêm yết giá nhưng thường có thể linh động nếu bạn có yêu cầu giảm giá. Hãy yêu cầu người bán lẻ ra giá “thấp nhất”, sau đó bạn mặc cả cho đến khi hai bên đi đến giá thỏa thuận.
Thẻ tín dụng/Thẻ thanh toán


Hầu hết các cửa hàng đều chấp nhận những thẻ tín dụng và thẻ thanh toán quốc tế chính. Nếu bạn gặp cửa hàng nào đòi tính thêm khoản phụ thu, hãy liên hệ với văn phòng của công ty thẻ thanh toán có liên quan tại địa phương để kịp thời chấn chỉnh những việc làm sai trái.

----------


## namnguyen

Toàn những tuyệt tác cả... chỉ biết nói 1 câu : Đẹp

----------


## didierdrogtu

Chắc là đắt lắm nhỉ ?

----------


## hangnt

_Nếu bạn đang săn lùng những món quà lưu niệm đáng nhớ, đừng vội mua những món đồ thường thấy như móc khóa hình tượng Sư tử biển Merlion, dầu gió Tiger balm hay áo thun có in dòng chữ “Singapore is a fine city”. Hãy ghé qua Trung tâm Thủ công Mỹ nghệ Singapore (Singapore Handicraft Centre) cao 5 tầng với các cửa hàng nhỏ nằm ngay trung tâm của Khu Chinatown để mua các món đồ chạm trổ bằng ngọc bích, tượng bằng đồng và những chiếc tị yên hồ cổ xưa (snuff bottles). Hoặc ghé thăm The Heritage Shop và lựa chọn các món cổ vật như hộp đựng đồ ăn Peranakan, các biển quảng cáo cũ và các miếng lót cốc làm từ các viên gạch Peranakan cổ._ 

*Prima Taste*


Mang hương vị Singapore về nhà

Một trong những điều tuyệt nhất khi du lịch tại Singapore chính là ẩm thực. Chắt lọc tinh hoa từ những món ăn được yêu thích của Singapore trong những gói gia vị đóng sẵn, Prima Taste đem đến cho bạn cơ hội mang về nhà hương vị thuần túy Singapore.

Cua sốt ớt. Laksa. Cơm gà. Và nhiều món khác. Bạn có thể mặc sức lựa chọn từ 13 bộ sốt Prima Taste Sauce Kit.  Hãy chọn bộ sốt Cơm gà Hải Nam nhỏ gọn xinh xắn, bạn sẽ có được nước sốt dầu đậu nành mè cho gà, dầu thơm cho cơm và nước tương gừng và ớt. Mỗi bộ là một sự kết hợp của những nguyên liệu và gia vị cần thiết làm nên món ăn Singapore hoàn hảo. Hãy làm theo các hướng dẫn đơn giản, giờ đây bạn có thể tái tạo hương vị đậm chất Singapore ở khắp mọi nơi trên thế giới.

Gói Prima Tatse Premium Pack sẽ là một món quà lưu niệm Singapore hoàn hảo. Bộ sốt Prima Taste Sauce Kits cũng tuyệt vời không kém, được gói một cách độc đáo trong túi rơm thủ công, kèm với những miêu tả thú vị về lịch sử và văn hóa ẩm thực Singapore. Thật vậy, gói Prima Taste Premium Pack chứa đầy đủ hương vị đặc trưng cho trái tim và tâm hồn Singapore.

Gói quà cao cấp được bán tại sân bay, DFS Galleria trên đường Scotts, Tầng hầm 2 Khu chợ Tangs và những cửa hàng bán lẻ khác.




> *Thông tin cần thiết*
> 
> WEBSITE: http://www.primataste.com


*Khu Chinatown*


Mang về một góc Văn hóa của người Hoa

Nằm gần trung tâm thương mại nhộn nhịp, Chinatown là khu vực lịch sử có diện tích lớn nhất Singapore. Khi Hầu tước Raffles tuyên bố Singapore là một trạm thông thương buôn bán vào năm 1819, rất nhiều người Hoa đã đến đây. Vào cuối những năm 1860, cộng đồng người Hoa đã chiếm tới 65% dân số Singapore.
Khu Chinatown ngày nay gồm nhiều tiệm buôn có từ thời tiền chiến, là nơi sinh sống của những thương nhân cùng bán một loại hàng hoá trong nhiều thập kỷ như vải lụa, đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ truyền thống, trang sức bằng vàng và ngọc bích. Hãy tới khu thương xá Yue Hwa nằm ở vị trí thuận tiện tại giao lộ giữa phố Eu Tong Sen và phố Upper Cross. Nơi đây bán nhiều sản vật Trung Hoa như trà, thảo dược, thức ăn, đồ gia dụng, đồ cổ, trang phục truyền thống như áo xường xám.

Ghé thăm Khu Chinatown vào dịp Tết Nguyên Đán là thời điểm tuyệt nhất, khi Chợ ẩm thực Chinatown trở nên náo nhiệt với nhiều hoạt động, từ các điệu múa lân cho tới các buổi biểu diễn Kinh kịch. Những lễ hội nhiều người tham gia như vậy đã khiến cho khu chợ càng trở nên sống động và cũng vào thời gian này, bạn có thể thấy một loạt các sạp hàng bán đèn lồng, thư pháp, mặt nạ tuồng, thời trang đương đại và các đặc sản mùa lễ hội. Vào những ngày này, các sạp hàng bắt đầu bày bán trên các phố Pagoda, Smith, Trengganu và Sago cho đến tận gần trưa. 

Cũng có thể tìm thấy nhiều trung tâm mua sắm khác tại Chinatown. Một số khu lớn như Chinatown Point, Khu liên hợp công viên People’s Park Complex và Chinatown Complex, được xây dựng vào năm 1972 để thay thế những ngôi nhà xập xệ trên hẻm Sago Lane. Những trung tâm mua sắm này không chỉ bán nhiều mặt hàng của người Hoa mà còn cung cấp các sản phẩm điện tử, dệt may với giá cả phải chăng cũng như các loại mỹ phẩm và quần áo giảm giá.

Nếu yêu thích những xu hướng thời trang mới nhất, đừng bỏ qua đường Ann Siang và phố Club Street, nơi bạn có thể khám phá nhiều cửa hàng sang trọng như Asylum và Egg3. Để được trải nghiệm cảm giác giao thoa giữa di sản của người Hoa và các mặt hàng hiện đại khi đi mua sắm, Khu Chinatown là địa điểm không thể bỏ lỡ trong chuyến du lịch đến Singapore của bạn.

*Quà lưu niệm*

Quà lưu niệm từ đảo quốc Sư tử

Nếu bạn đang săn lùng những món quà lưu niệm đáng nhớ, đừng vội mua những món đồ thường thấy như móc khóa hình tượng Sư tử biển Merlion, dầu gió Tiger balm hay áo thun có in dòng chữ “Singapore is a fine city”. Hãy ghé qua Trung tâm Thủ công Mỹ nghệ Singapore (Singapore Handicraft Centre) cao 5 tầng với các cửa hàng nhỏ nằm ngay trung tâm của Khu Chinatown để mua các món đồ chạm trổ bằng ngọc bích, tượng bằng đồng và những chiếc tị yên hồ cổ xưa (snuff bottles). Hoặc ghé thăm The Heritage Shop và lựa chọn các món cổ vật như hộp đựng đồ ăn Peranakan, các biển quảng cáo cũ và các miếng lót cốc làm từ các viên gạch Peranakan cổ.

----------


## hangnt

*TWG Tea*


Một kho báu trà

Với bộ sưu tập hơn 800 hỗn hợp trà đặc biệt, TWG Tea là điểm đến dành cho những người yêu trà. Tại đây có cả loại trà quý hiếm Thiết Quan Âm và Đại Hồng Bào cũng như các loại trà đến từ nhiều nước khác trên khắp thế giới như Miến Điện, Georgia, Ba Tư, Bangladesh, Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, Mozambique và Papua New Guinea. Ngoài ra, còn có nhiều hỗn hợp trà cho buổi sáng, buổi chiều và buối tối, chẳng hạn như hỗn hợp trà Timeless Tea.

Bên cạnh trà, cửa hàng TWG Tea còn bán nhiều loại phụ kiện trà rất tinh xảo, như hộp trà bằng gỗ trang nhã, nhiều loại bình trà cầm tay bằng thủy tinh, sứ, đất sét và kim loại, tách trà, đĩa đựng chén, đĩa gạn kem và hũ đựng đường bằng sứ trộn bột tro xương. Các phụ kiện tại TWG Tea với lối thiết kế trang nhã và không bao giờ lỗi mốt sẽ rất thích hợp với người yêu trà và hứa hẹn sẽ là món quà tặng tuyệt vời.

TWG Tea còn thiết kế bình trà làm bằng vàng 18k. Bình trà này còn được dành để bán và chắc chắn sẽ thu hút được sự quan tâm của rất nhiều người nhờ ánh vàng lấp lánh và ấm áp của nó.




> *Thông tin cần thiết*
> 
> GIỜ MỞ CỬA
> 
> Phòng trà & Cửa hàng TWG Tea tại Republic Plaza 
> Thứ Hai đến thứ Sáu 10h sáng - 8h tối 
> 
> Phòng trà & Cửa hàng TWG Tea tại Trung tâm ION Orchard 
> Mở cửa hàng ngày - 10h sáng - 10h tối, Đặt chỗ: Thứ Hai - thứ Sáu từ 10-11h sáng, 12-12h30 trưa & 6h30-8h30 tối 
> ...


*The Heritage Shop*

Hoài cổ

Cửa hàng xinh xắn chuyên bán đồ cổ và các bộ sưu tập từ thời xa xưa này sẽ đưa bạn quay ngược trở về quá khứ. Cửa hàng The Heritage Shop nằm trong một ngôi nhà cổ kiêm cửa hàng ở Kampong Glam, khu Ả Rập của Singapore. Và đúng như tên gọi, cửa hàng chuyên bán các cổ vật của Singapore.

Cửa hàng có bán hàng nghìn bộ sưu tập của Singapore, hầu hết từ những năm 1930 đến 1960. Bộ sưu tập khổng lồ của The Heritage Shop chứa đầy các tác phẩm nghệ thuật cổ, áp phích quảng cáo từ những năm 1950, sách và các hiện vật khác liên quan đến văn hóa đại chúng. Dịch vụ ở đây đặc biệt rất thân thiện, chủ cửa hàng - Patrick Phoa luôn nhiệt tình hỗ trợ và tiếp đón bạn với nụ cười luôn nở trên môi. Bên cạnh các vật dụng liên quan đến di sản của Singapore, cửa hàng còn cung cấp phục trang cho các nhà hát địa phương để phục vụ cho các vở diễn.




> *Thông tin cần thiết*
> 
> GIỜ MỞ CỬA: Hàng ngày 1h chiều - 8h tối 
> HẠNG MỤC: Đồ cổ & Nghệ thuật, Nội thất gia đình, Đồ lưu niệm, Sách, Đồ độc 
> ĐẶC ĐIỂM: Giá rẻ, Phong cách Indie, Bản sắc địa phương 
> 
> ĐỊA CHỈ: 93 Jalan Sultan, #01-01 Singapore 198997
> Phone(65) 6223 7982


*GET SINGAPORE*

Mua sắm ở Singapore

GET SINGAPORE là một nhãn hiệu tập thể phi lợi nhuận bao gồm những hàng hóa và nhãn hiệu bán lẻ độc đáo của Singapore.

Chúng tôi có trên 30 nhãn hiệu nổi tiếng với đủ các chủng loại hàng hóa, từ thời trang, đồ nội thất, trang sức tinh xảo, túi da độc quyền, mỹ phẩm cho tới các bộ sưu tập độc đáo để các bạn mặc sức lựa chọn.

Hãy ghé thăm www.getsingapore.sg và www.getshopping.sg để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết. GET SINGAPORE sẽ mang đến cho khách hàng khắp thế giới những sản phẩm tốt nhất của chúng tôi.




> *Thông tin cần thiết*
> 
> GIỜ MỞ CỬA: Hàng ngày 10h sáng - 10h tối 
> 
> WEBSITE: www.getsingapore.sg
> 
> HẠNG MỤC: Điện tử, Đồ độc và đồ trang trí, Tóc, Sức khỏe và Làm đẹp, Đồ truyền thống, Thời trang, Nội thất gia đình, Đồ lưu niệm 
> 
> ĐẶC ĐIỂM: Các nhãn hiệu Sang trọng, Giá rẻ, Bình dân
> ...

----------

